# She's up and Running



## agoetz2005 (Jul 29, 2010)

The 18HP Murray 46" is up and running. I still need a battery, and a tab welded back on to hold the deck up.

Today I put a hex bit between the seat switch and plate so I could jump it and then take the jumpers off. Drove it around the yard a few times so the new oil would get moved in and around. 

Happy and even happier is that I have a total of $100 in the tractor as it sits.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Feels great don't it? I found a Stihl chainsaw at the dumpsters about 9 years ago. still using it today, though Ive gone through a few chains since then.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Jul 29, 2010)

It needs a new grille badly, but a new one is $119. I guess I can save for it. Just gotta figure out a cupholder now


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

agoetz2005 said:


> It needs a new grille badly, but a new one is $119. I guess I can save for it. Just gotta figure out a cupholder now


Nagh! Break out some plywood and drill a bunch of holes in it and wire it on there....."Lookin" good!:lmao: You'd be amazed at the stuff I've fabbed out of old road signs............ Ah, that I've found out in the brush!


----------

